# Total or partial knee repair



## mmorningstarcpc (May 12, 2008)

Morning,

I have a physician who does medial OR lateral knee replacement, along with patella replacement.  We are disagreeing on how this gets coded.  One option is 27446 with 27438 and the other is 27447.  If anyone can supply correct info, along with any modifier use or CCI edits, its would greatly appreciated.  This is URGENT please.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Catherine. (May 12, 2008)

Without seeing the operative note I would say the 27446 and 27438. For the 27447 the CPT descpription states, "Arthroplasty, knee, condyle and plateau; 
medial AND lateral compartments with or without patella resurfacing (total knee arthroplasty)," which your case description does not fit. Another option would be the 27438 with a 22 modifier. But this is merely speculation without reading the operative note...


----------

